# charlie sad after her op?



## jamsB (Sep 13, 2011)

charlie was spayed last wednesday- and all went well as planned - the first 24 hours she was quite docile as we expected after the anesthetic then she seemed to perk up and try to be her usual lively self - now a few days on her wound seems to be healing nicely ,shes eating ,weeing ,pooing walking perfectly normal but she just doesnt seem to be herself - spending a lot of time just sleeping or moping in her crate (by choice - no interest in following me around the house as usual) after id been out for a couple of hours this morn she hardly came out of her bed to greet me then straight back in rather than bouncing around with her head in all the shopping bags! the only time she seems herself is when its time for a walk (lead only sadly as instructed by the vet for 10 days) - then shes wagging , prancing usual happy doggy - back home an straight back to bed. has anyone else had a any experiance like this -is she perhaps just a bit fed up of feeling rough and tired after a major op - are we expecting too much of her? 
Hate seeing our baby look so sad


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

It is still quite early days and it is a major op for the girls, so she may just be feeling a bit sore still. So long as she is eating and drinking normally and the wound is nice and dry and not smelly or oozy she will be back to her usual self over the next week


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Awww sorry to hear  Although tbh you should be happy about it! We all get told to make sure they don't get too excited & jump around too much & you'rs is doing it by choice! Mine was terrible, still her bouncy self & we were worried about it ripping the stiches or something! 

I know it's not nice to see them feeling sorry for themselves, but it does have it's advantages? She'll be back to her normal self in no time don't worry  x


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

I am sure she will be fine. Although routine, it is a really big operation for them to have and I think it will take a while for her to recover fully. If the wound is clean and she is eating and drinking then I don't think there is anything to worry about. I expect within the next few days she will pick up and be back to her normal self again.


----------

